# 2 verschiedene Powerline Kits möglich?



## djkroko (6. November 2015)

*2 verschiedene Powerline Kits möglich?*

Hallo,

ich bräuchte mal Hilfe von euch zum Thema Powerline^^

Unzwar würde ich gerne wissen ob es möglich ist, im gleichen Stromkreislauf 2 verschiedene Powerline Kits zu betreiben?
Momentan ist ein Kit von Olympia mit 4 Adaptern im Einsatz, jedoch kommt es andauernd zu Verbindungsabbrüchen.

Nun wollte ich ein Kit von TP-Link ausprobieren, allerdings erstmal mit 2 Adaptern. Daher sollten beide funktionieren ohne sich zu stören.

Ist das möglich?

Vielen Dank
Grüße
djkroko


----------



## norse (6. November 2015)

*AW: 2 verschiedene Powerline Kits möglich?*

Kannst du machen klar, aber alles was im Stromkreis ist,  stört! Egal ob eine Waschmaschine, Lampe oder ein anderes DLAN kit - alles stört. Wenn du was wirklich gescheites ahben willst, greif bei Devolo zu! Die kosten vlt. ein paar € mehr - du bekommst sie aber auch ! die TP Link dinger sind eher ... nunja, mittelmaß und wenn du eh schon Probleme hast, werden die TP link nicht so viel besser sein.


----------



## djkroko (6. November 2015)

*AW: 2 verschiedene Powerline Kits möglich?*

Ich wollte mir eigentlich anfangs ein Kit von AVM holen, weil im Keller schon ne FritzBox steht, aber die scheinen ja auch nicht gut zu sein.

Die meisten haben da dann auf TP Link verwiesen.


----------



## norse (6. November 2015)

*AW: 2 verschiedene Powerline Kits möglich?*

Probier es aus, ob dir die Verbesserung genügt - wenn nicht,greif mal zu Devolo  Da kostet so ein Pärchen halt knapp 80,- €


----------



## azzih (6. November 2015)

*AW: 2 verschiedene Powerline Kits möglich?*

Devolo ist auch net besser, meine machen nervige Geräusche und sind nicht schneller&stabiler als die TP Teile. Hab so ziemlich alles schon durch, die nehmen sich nix.


----------



## norse (6. November 2015)

*AW: 2 verschiedene Powerline Kits möglich?*

Devolo ist defintiv besser - vorausgesetzt man nutzt nicht die einfachen billigen .. die AVPro Serie kann ich nur empfehlen und TP Link ist nunja .. TP Link halt. 
Aber da macht jeder seine Erfahrungen. Nach mittlerweile über 5 Jahren und hunderten TP-Link, Devolo und sonstigen DLAN Adaptern bin ich überzeugt von Devolo.


----------



## Malkolm (6. November 2015)

*AW: 2 verschiedene Powerline Kits möglich?*

Probiers mal mit einem Phasenkoppler, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass deine 4 Adapter auf verschiedenen Außenleitern sitzen ist doch recht groß. Da du von einem Keller sprichst nehme ich mal an, dass es sich um Adapter handelt, die im ganzen Haus verteilt sind.


----------

